# So what are INTPs and ENTPs like? Are they cool?



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

These types seem kinda cool. Are you guys cool? 

My sister is believed to be an entp and we often clash (like a lot: it's called sibling rivalry; short for love). I think it's because I often feel like she doesn't get me or my interests and I don't get her or her interests and so our vibes just bump heads with each other. 

She's the social and super funny and smart (but not dorky or nerdy) girl who everyone wants a piece of. Whatever she does everyone else think's it's sooooo cool and they got to try it. She's very talented and creative; and she hops on hobby to hobby like dicks until she sucks them dry. And I wonder why can't I do that? We're into a lot of the same hobbies but for me it's just a hobby for her it's professional talent that everyone loves while I literally sit there like I started that trend. So, basically she's just the credit snatcher.

Also, she will be like 'ehh' about something or someone that I may be totally crazy for. And with zero effort she gets it in a snap. While I have to use all of my energy to even reach my hand out to get... No one said that I ever got it.

Yet, nonetheless, I find intps and entps pretty awesome. So unique and super cute with their little greedy attention snatching hands. And I'm sure I've probably lost the attention of you guys long before I even began.

But, if anyone's there; are you guys super cool? Like, tell me about you! 

P.s. I hope none of you feel like chasing me down with pitchforks after reading this =p. (idk, I hopefully I don't tick you guys off as much as I tick my sister off )


----------



## mydogwags (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, speaking for myself, I think we're pretty dang cool. If you know how to deal with our oddities, we're fun to be around and easy to get long with. As an INTP, we can be a touch shy and reclusive, but those of us who are more extroverted are pretty great to talk to (as long as you don't bore us). But we're usually open to making friends is we can relate to you - don't be afraid to pry and encourage us to open up more. Even better if you have a bit of a strange sense of humor like us, we'll be your favorite person 

ENTPs, from my experience, are better at the whole relational thing, and tend to know how to navigate the social realm better than we do. They're a little less quirky since they're not in their heads as much, but I don't think I've ever met one I didn't like  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

We are very cool, especially in the way we suck our hobbies.:tongue:

INTPs are quite different, I find more in common with ENFPs.


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

I wanted to answer but your "dick" metaphor regarding your sister was just too disturbing.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

So cool... Like, we're talkin' approaching 0 K here... So cool.


----------



## cali (Oct 9, 2013)

Well just so you know, I am VERY COOL.

I'm pretty easy to get along with, have a lot of interests, and basically live on the computer. I don't snatch attention at all-I'm usually simultaneously outgoing and reserved when in public. I do/say weird things, but only people within five feet of me notice c:



> I'm sure I've probably lost the attention of you guys long before I even began.


...not really. There's only one person I know who might be an INFP, and we don't get along well...I mean we don't get along terribly, it's just that I usually have to repeat her name three times in a forty-five second period in order for her to reply to whatever it is that I've asked her. Also, I befriended her platonic male friend and I'll be talking to him and she'll be like "FRIENNDDD COME OVER HERE" and I'm just like um you don't own him

but you seem like a sweet person judiyqing7 








p.s. THAT THING YOU SAID ABOUT YOUR SISTER AND MALE REPRODUCTIVE ORGANS WAS GROSS BTW


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

judiyqing7 said:


> She's very talented and creative; and she hops on hobby to hobby like dicks until she sucks them dry.


I found a new favorite metaphor.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

ENTP:
We are the best!
say hello to the cockiest people you will meet 
also the most fun

also the whole myth that ENTP's are narcissistic is just wrong
If you are the best on earth you simply cannot be narcissistic, because then being narcissistic is just telling the truth.


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

cali said:


> Well just so you know, I am VERY COOL.
> 
> I'm pretty easy to get along with, have a lot of interests, and basically live on the computer. I don't snatch attention at all-I'm usually simultaneously outgoing and reserved when in public. I do/say weird things, but only people within five feet of me notice c:
> 
> ...



That's funny. It feels like the other way around with my sister. I'm the one who's calling her name like a million times before she answer. 
But, nonetheless I love her. She's my baby sister. 
You seem lovely too ^^

Oh and yeah, that I regret typing that actually. Now I can't take it down . I was sort of under some influences in my own terms sort of speak. (Another metaphor not to be taken literally). Anyways, I didn't intend it to be as vulgar.


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tzara said:


> ENTP:
> We are the best!
> say hello to the cockiest people you will meet
> also the most fun
> ...


Haha, I love that about you though. You're _not_-narcissism. I think my sister and I don't get along (as most siblings) probably because I love her so darn much and I wish she liked me like I liked her (not think that I'm lame...). I guess it's also difficult to communicate with her. =P


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

@nrcoggin Herher! lol... Please don't take it too literal. I need a filter on my brain I will agree.


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jax said:


> So cool... Like, we're talkin' approaching 0 K here... So cool.


I don't get it... 0 K?


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Forever Jung said:


> I wanted to answer but your "dick" metaphor regarding your sister was just too disturbing.


I apologize that my vulgar comparisons are preventing your input. I would appreciate your input just as any other poster. If I could take it down I would. I was a bit crazy in my brain the night I wrote that.. herher. And I didn't think it was as disturbing as I do now. Forgive me? Or at least try to ignore that. I'll try to be on my best behaviors . Honestly. Sorry.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I dont think so. Ne and Fe make them look like hot machine diesel, especially ENTP.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

judiyqing7 said:


> I don't get it... 0 K?


Zero degrees Kelvin. Absolute zero. It is essentially as cold as anything can ever get.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

judiyqing7 said:


> I wish she liked me like I liked her


The key of making an ENTP liking you is
-Being interesting, always changing (or act like you do) 
-Fighting back on arguments (use logical reasons, otherwise we will get mad --nothing worse than arguing with someone who doesn't know how to argue--)
I know it just sounds strange for an F type but that's just how we like to live.

Most INFP's I know are nature freaks (no offense) take her to hunt herbs and stuff (not like edible herbs but the kind that can be used in an invention like poisonous or ones you can use as strings or smelly stuff)

Oh, also note that she will never use those stuff, they will just sit in the procrastination corner of her room. I know mine does.


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

sinshred said:


> I dont think so. Ne and Fe make them look like hot machine diesel, especially ENTP.


Oh... I agree with you on that. Funny thing I was just thinking about the same thing the other day. It's the ne 'I get it' sparkle in their eyes combined with beautiful expressions fe brings out in the face. Mwah! Je l'adore!


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Jax said:


> Zero degrees Kelvin. Absolute zero. It is essentially as cold as anything can ever get.


Oh. I know what absolute zero is.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey you @Tzara, im curious. Do you know the history of your signature?


----------



## judiyqing7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tzara said:


> The key of making an ENTP liking you is
> -Being interesting, always changing (or act like you do)
> -Fighting back on arguments (use logical reasons, otherwise we will get mad --nothing worse than arguing with someone who doesn't know how to argue--)
> I know it just sounds strange for an F type but that's just how we like to live.
> ...


Ok the first key I agree with my sister. She won't even bother listening to me if my tone alone is boring. The second one it feels like the other way around. I'm the one who has to be careful with what I say in order that feelings aren't getting hurt. Truthfully I like to have arguments (like a good objective debate ) about any disagreements. I feel like it's important to communicate certain things but it does get frustrating when people assume that I'm being rude or mean or I'm upset when I say that I disagree with something.

And your last tip 1.) Yes I am a nature freak, 2) she is too. I enjoy the beauty of all nature's aspects (it's like coccain to me). She's the one who gets into the dirt and find things for her own inventions (she's an extremely talented photographer) she names them and calls them her friends. She's the one who'd most likely create things. She gets things done because she has a lot of fans to show. Those acorns will live dusty on my dressers for years because I still have to figure out what to invent.


----------

